# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Kako svi 'isključivo doje'?

## znatizeljna

Npr. Mama navede da beba premalo dobiva na težini pa je preporuka pedijatra da krene sa nadohranom, a ona ne želi jer ne njeno dijete 'isključivo dojeno' i šta sad...Odgovori koje je dobila zasnovani su na činjenici da ona svoju bebu 'isključivo doji'.
Isto tako je rekla (ne na forumu) da daje bebi zaslađeni čaj od kamilice kad beba pati od zatvora (beba je tada imala manje od 2 mjeseca).
Dali ta mama ne zna što je isključivo dojenje ili misli da isključivom dojenju ne smetaju povremeni 'izleti' sa čajem ili vodom?

Pišem ovo jer sam pročitala jedan takav topic i bode mi oči svaki put kad vidim da je beba 'isključivo dojena'.

----------


## anchie76

> Npr. Mama navede da beba premalo dobiva na težini pa je preporuka pedijatra da krene sa nadohranom, a ona ne želi jer ne njeno dijete 'isključivo dojeno' i šta sad...Odgovori koje je dobila zasnovani su na činjenici da ona svoju bebu 'isključivo doji'.
> Isto tako je rekla (ne na forumu) da daje bebi zaslađeni čaj od kamilice kad beba pati od zatvora (beba je tada imala manje od 2 mjeseca).
> Dali ta mama ne zna što je isključivo dojenje ili misli da isključivom dojenju ne smetaju povremeni 'izleti' sa čajem ili vodom?
> 
> Pišem ovo jer sam pročitala jedan takav topic i bode mi oči svaki put kad vidim da je beba 'isključivo dojena'.


Ocigledno ta mama nezna sto pojam "iskljucivo dojenje" znaci.  Pretpostavljam da mama misli da to znaci da ne dodaje adaptirano  :/ 

Iskljucivo dojenje znaci da nema adaptiranog, nema vode, nema caja prvih 6 mjeseci   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Iili npr. razlikuju dojenje - m. mlijeko kao "hranu" od caja i vode kao pica za zedj.

----------


## anchie76

> Iili npr. razlikuju dojenje - m. mlijeko kao "hranu" od caja i vode kao pica za zedj.


Al kakve to veze onda ima s terminom "iskljucivo dojenje"  :/

----------


## kli_kli

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Iili npr. razlikuju dojenje - m. mlijeko kao "hranu" od caja i vode kao pica za zedj.
> 
> 
> Al kakve to veze onda ima s terminom "iskljucivo dojenje"  :/


pa i nema, Deaedi je samo dala njeno objasnjenje kako te mame dolaze do zakljucka da iskljucivo doje, i sta njima znaci taj pojam.
iskljucivo dojenjem hrane svoju decu.

----------


## anchie76

> iskljucivo dojenjem hrane svoju decu.


Ahaaaa, ok sad mi je jasno  :Idea:

----------


## Deaedi

> kli_kli prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> iskljucivo dojenjem hrane svoju decu.
> 
> 
> Ahaaaa, ok sad mi je jasno


Ja to samo nagadjam, sjecam se da sam takvo slicno objasnjenje cula od svoje prijateljice, koja je "iskljucivo" dojila, ali je pod tim podrazumijevala caj i vodu "za piti", a njeno mlijeko kao "obrok".

----------


## TeinaMama

> Npr. Mama navede da beba premalo dobiva na težini pa je preporuka pedijatra da krene sa nadohranom, a ona ne želi jer ne njeno dijete 'isključivo dojeno' i šta sad...Odgovori koje je dobila zasnovani su na činjenici da ona svoju bebu 'isključivo doji'.
> Isto tako je rekla (ne na forumu) da daje bebi zaslađeni čaj od kamilice kad beba pati od zatvora (beba je tada imala manje od 2 mjeseca).
> Dali ta mama ne zna što je isključivo dojenje ili misli da isključivom dojenju ne smetaju povremeni 'izleti' sa čajem ili vodom?
> 
> Pišem ovo jer sam pročitala jedan takav topic i bode mi oči svaki put kad vidim da je beba 'isključivo dojena'.


Isključivo dojena beba ne može patiti od zatvora i normalno je da nema stolicu i tjedan dana. Tako mi je rekla i patronažna i pedijatrica i ja to vjerujem. Nikad se nisam opterečivala time ako moja, ali stvarno isključivo dojena beba, nije imala stolicu par dana i sve je bilo ok. Inače, čaj od kamilice ne otvara nego zatvara, a dati zaslađeni to je jako pametno!

----------


## Aphro

Isključivo dojena beba ne može patiti od zatvora i normalno je da nema stolicu i tjedan dana. Tako mi je rekla i patronažna i pedijatrica i ja to vjerujem. Nikad se nisam opterečivala time ako moja, ali stvarno isključivo dojena beba, nije imala stolicu par dana i sve je bilo ok. Inače, čaj od kamilice ne otvara nego zatvara, a dati zaslađeni to je jako pametno![/quote]

dojena beba moze patiti od zatvora, i moze imati grceve, ma sta pricali.
 Nije zabrinjavajuce ako iskljucivo dojena beba nema stolicu do 10 dana, ali je preporuka da se nakon par dana guza malo podrazi toplomjerom, da se masira trbuscic i slicno. 
Inace, caj od kamilice Otvara, a crni caj i indijski zatvaraju.

a sto se tice originalnog pitanja na temu... i ja mislim da majke misle na to da kao obrok daju samo svoje mllijeko, a mozda ponekada za pice caj ili vodu. I po meni je to recimo iskljucivo dojenje, pogotovo sada kada postaje vruce, puno je zgodnije bebici dati vode kada ste vani, nego svaki puta vaditi cicu van, barem meni.

----------


## Jelka

Aphro, ajd ti malo detaljnije prouči o dojenju i bebama, jer nijedna tvoja izjava nije točna.  :/  Dapače, vrlo su krive.

Stvar je izbora, ali što je loše u tome da se "izvadi cica" i nahrani dijete, pa makar ono bilo samo žedno? Po meni, stvar je komocije mame dati bebi čaj/vodu, nego se "boriti" s eventualnim krivim pogledima prolaznika.

----------


## znatizeljna

> Nije zabrinjavajuce ako iskljucivo dojena beba nema stolicu do 10 dana, ali je preporuka da se nakon par dana guza malo podrazi toplomjerom,


To se ne smije raditi!
Jel' ti normalno da odrasli ljudi 'podražuju' guzu bilo čime ako pate od zatvora? Meni nije, a ako mislim da nešto nije dobro za mene, onda to sigurno ne bih radila svom djetetu.




> a sto se tice originalnog pitanja na temu... i ja mislim da majke misle na to da kao obrok daju samo svoje mllijeko, a mozda ponekada za pice caj ili vodu. I po meni je to recimo iskljucivo dojenje, pogotovo sada kada postaje vruce, puno je zgodnije bebici dati vode kada ste vani, nego svaki puta vaditi cicu van, barem meni.


I tako ima vjerojatno hrpa žena kao ti, koje tvrde da su im bebe isključivo dojene.  A što se tiče vlastite komocije, ipak mi je na prvom mjestu moja beba i ne razmišljam jeli zgodno vaditi cicu ili ne.

----------


## TeinaMama

Potpuno se slažem sa znatiželjnom.
A izjave glede draženja guze toplomjerom, kamilice koja otvara, vode i čaja za žeđ potsjetile su me na izjave suprugove bake, što znači zastarjele teorije.
A to što je nekom zgodnije vani dati čaj nego cicu narušava prirodnu ravnotežu ponude i potražnje stvaranja mlijeka - skračeno objašnjenje, da ne duljim.

----------


## zmaj

moj jednom čini mi se nije ima stolicu i do 2tj...nisam se zabrinjavala..a ni mačak... kad je došlo, došlo je u ogromnom obliku....  :Laughing:  ...i nikom niš... i sad inače ima 1tjedno!! još je isključivo dojen

----------


## Aphro

ajde dobro, ispljuvale ste me totalno.. ja samo prenosim sto mi je receno u bolnici. Mi smo po bolnicama non stop od kako se Marko rodio, cak je lezao par dana na dojenackom odjelu, i mislim da bez obzira na sve, oni znaju sta rade. Ako u bolnici daju caj, nakon par dana bez stolice podrazuju sa toplomjerom.. pa ne mogu svi oni biti u krivu, a samo vi u pravu, zar ne? 
Osim toga, ja sam rekla da je meni ponekada zgodnije dati caj, a mislim da ima puno mama ( znam to ) koje su u slicnoj situaciji kao ja.. da sa djetetom cekaju po razno raznim odjelima, idu po bolnicama i slicno, nije bas zgodno trcati oprati ruke sa bebom na ramenu, samo da bi mu utazila zedj i tako 15 puta. Dovoljno je tesko nahraniti ga u hodniku medju svim tim bolesnim ljudima. I da, smatram da je moje dijete i dalje "iskljucivo dojeno"

----------


## Aphro

ajde dobro, ispljuvale ste me totalno.. ja samo prenosim sto mi je receno u bolnici. Mi smo po bolnicama non stop od kako se Marko rodio, cak je lezao par dana na dojenackom odjelu, i mislim da bez obzira na sve, oni znaju sta rade. Ako u bolnici daju caj, nakon par dana bez stolice podrazuju sa toplomjerom.. pa ne mogu svi oni biti u krivu, a samo vi u pravu, zar ne? 
Osim toga, ja sam rekla da je meni ponekada zgodnije dati caj, a mislim da ima puno mama ( znam to ) koje su u slicnoj situaciji kao ja.. da sa djetetom cekaju po razno raznim odjelima, idu po bolnicama i slicno, nije bas zgodno trcati oprati ruke sa bebom na ramenu, samo da bi mu utazila zedj i tako 15 puta. Dovoljno je tesko nahraniti ga u hodniku medju svim tim bolesnim ljudima. I da, smatram da je moje dijete i dalje "iskljucivo dojeno"

ps. kada je lezao u bolnici, i dalje sam ga dojila, odlazila od tamo u 11 navecer i vracala se u 5 ujutro da bi ga nahranila, izdajala se kao luda, a sve da mu ne prifali kada me nema tamo. u 2 mjeseca je dobio 3 kile i 200 grama i na to sam strasno ponosna! prema tome, malo ohladite sa pljuvaonicom, sigurna sam da je jos jako puno mama u situaciji kao i ja i sigurno im nije lako, a sa tezama kako je strasno djetetu dati caj im je samo jos gore, jer uza brigu o zdravlju svog djeteta jos im se nabija kompleks kako cica treba uvijek biti na raspolaganju., da, treba; ali u nekom idealnom svijetu, u kojem su majka i dijete stalno zajedno, sretni, setaju se i maze kada im god padne na pamet, bez bolnica, redova u hodnicima i rijeke djece sa svim mogucim dijagnozama i problemima. To je neki potpuno drugaciji svijet. Nadam se da ga necete morati iskusiti.

----------


## Aphro

ajde dobro, ispljuvale ste me totalno.. ja samo prenosim sto mi je receno u bolnici. Mi smo po bolnicama non stop od kako se Marko rodio, cak je lezao par dana na dojenackom odjelu, i mislim da bez obzira na sve, oni znaju sta rade. Ako u bolnici daju caj, nakon par dana bez stolice podrazuju sa toplomjerom.. pa ne mogu svi oni biti u krivu, a samo vi u pravu, zar ne? 
Osim toga, ja sam rekla da je meni ponekada zgodnije dati caj, a mislim da ima puno mama ( znam to ) koje su u slicnoj situaciji kao ja.. da sa djetetom cekaju po razno raznim odjelima, idu po bolnicama i slicno, nije bas zgodno trcati oprati ruke sa bebom na ramenu, samo da bi mu utazila zedj i tako 15 puta. Dovoljno je tesko nahraniti ga u hodniku medju svim tim bolesnim ljudima. I da, smatram da je moje dijete i dalje "iskljucivo dojeno"

ps. kada je lezao u bolnici, i dalje sam ga dojila, odlazila od tamo u 11 navecer i vracala se u 5 ujutro da bi ga nahranila, izdajala se kao luda, a sve da mu ne prifali kada me nema tamo. u 2 mjeseca je dobio 3 kile i 200 grama i na to sam strasno ponosna! prema tome, malo ohladite sa pljuvaonicom, sigurna sam da je jos jako puno mama u situaciji kao i ja i sigurno im nije lako, a sa tezama kako je strasno djetetu dati caj im je samo jos gore, jer uza brigu o zdravlju svog djeteta jos im se nabija kompleks kako cica treba uvijek biti na raspolaganju., da, treba; ali u nekom idealnom svijetu, u kojem su majka i dijete stalno zajedno, sretni, setaju se i maze kada im god padne na pamet, bez bolnica, redova u hodnicima i rijeke djece sa svim mogucim dijagnozama i problemima. To je neki potpuno drugaciji svijet. Nadam se da ga necete morati iskusiti.

----------


## snoopygirl

> ajde dobro, ispljuvale ste me totalno.. ja samo prenosim sto mi je receno u bolnici. Mi smo po bolnicama non stop od kako se Marko rodio, cak je lezao par dana na dojenackom odjelu, i mislim da bez obzira na sve, *oni znaju sta rade*. Ako u bolnici daju caj, nakon par dana bez stolice podrazuju sa toplomjerom.. *pa ne mogu svi oni biti u krivu, a samo vi u pravu, zar ne?* Osim toga, ja sam rekla da je meni ponekada zgodnije dati caj, a mislim da ima puno mama ( znam to ) koje su u slicnoj situaciji kao ja.. da sa djetetom cekaju po razno raznim odjelima, idu po bolnicama i slicno, nije bas zgodno trcati oprati ruke sa bebom na ramenu, samo da bi mu utazila zedj i tako 15 puta. *Dovoljno je tesko nahraniti ga u hodniku medju svim tim bolesnim ljudima. I da, smatram da je moje dijete i dalje "iskljucivo dojeno*"



a moje nije uopće, baš zog takvih pametnjakovića!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## snoopygirl

> ajde dobro, ispljuvale ste me totalno.. ja samo prenosim sto mi je receno u bolnici. Mi smo po bolnicama non stop od kako se Marko rodio, cak je lezao par dana na dojenackom odjelu, i mislim da bez obzira na sve, *oni znaju sta rade*. Ako u bolnici daju caj, nakon par dana bez stolice podrazuju sa toplomjerom.. *pa ne mogu svi oni biti u krivu, a samo vi u pravu, zar ne?* Osim toga, ja sam rekla da je meni ponekada zgodnije dati caj, a mislim da ima puno mama ( znam to ) koje su u slicnoj situaciji kao ja.. da sa djetetom cekaju po razno raznim odjelima, idu po bolnicama i slicno, nije bas zgodno trcati oprati ruke sa bebom na ramenu, samo da bi mu utazila zedj i tako 15 puta. *Dovoljno je tesko nahraniti ga u hodniku medju svim tim bolesnim ljudima. I da, smatram da je moje dijete i dalje "iskljucivo dojeno*"



a moje nije uopće, baš zog takvih pametnjakovića!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Aphro

ps. kada je lezao u bolnici, i dalje sam ga dojila, odlazila od tamo u 11 navecer i vracala se u 5 ujutro da bi ga nahranila, izdajala se kao luda, a sve da mu ne prifali kada me nema tamo. u 2 mjeseca je dobio 3 kile i 200 grama i na to sam strasno ponosna! prema tome, malo ohladite sa pljuvaonicom, sigurna sam da je jos jako puno mama u situaciji kao i ja i sigurno im nije lako, a sa tezama kako je strasno djetetu dati caj im je samo jos gore, jer uza brigu o zdravlju svog djeteta jos im se nabija kompleks kako cica treba uvijek biti na raspolaganju., da, treba; ali u nekom idealnom svijetu, u kojem su majka i dijete stalno zajedno, sretni, setaju se i maze kada im god padne na pamet, bez bolnica, redova u hodnicima i rijeke djece sa svim mogucim dijagnozama i problemima. To je neki potpuno drugaciji svijet. Nadam se da ga necete morati iskusiti.

----------


## snoopygirl

ups, šteka

----------


## Aphro

hm... nesto se pohebalo na serveru...

----------


## Serpentina

Ma, ja dojim svoju curu, ali u trenucima frke (kada me nema a baka je u blizini) joj se da čaj. :/  naravno nisam nešto pretjerano sretna, ali se trudim da beba više pije moje mlijeko nego raznorazne čajeve. I uspijevam. No osuđivati nekoga jer ne doji "isključivo" je u najmanju ruku - čudno. Ok, svi znamo posljedice. No na nama je da odlučimo. Višer se ljutim na nekoga tko, npr. ne koristi AS, nego na mamu koja bebi da čaja.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zmaj

čaj/vodu ne dajem..jer sam zadovoljna objašnjenjem da isti ispire zaštitu sa crijeva koju inače stvara majčino mlijeko...more bit da ja živim u idelanom sviejtu....jer je kod nas sisa isključivo na raspolaganju...i moram priznat da mi to i nije teško... i mi smo bili u bolnici tjedan dana...i izdajala sam svako malo...i to savako malo po možda jedva 15ml...ni jednu kapljicu nisam bacala....odlazila isto 23h..vraćala se u 05h...sjedila na neudobnoj drvenoj stolici...koma...hvala Bogu pa je ima ni punih 3mj...pa je dost tog odspava il bio na sisi...sestre koliko god ok, toliko i naporne...jer su tile da ga vagam za svaki podoj...a on je nekad jednostavno htjep sigurnost...pa sam se znala ukočiti držeć ga p 3sata na sebi....i opet bi, ne daj Bože...bolesti? grozno ... svuda naokolo... dođe jedn mama, druga..svi kašlju...koma... a ja se kuvala pod medicinskom maskom...sam da ne bi naudila i svom i drugoj djeci...tak je normalno da dojeni nemaju stolicu svaki dan...jer, sve iskoriste iz majčinog mlijeka...pa ak neš i ima za bacit...skupljaju...dok je to masi sestara bilo normalno..jedna je uporno govorila da nije...naravno, njoj nije jer tamo hrani djecu adaptiranim i gleda svako malo one smrdljive pomalo zelene stolice...ruke? nosala bi vik one vlažne maramice...koliko toliko se osjvježe...inače, koliko sam puta ruke oprala u polnici...govori podatak...da su i iste 2tjedna nakon izlaska iz bolnice...bile suhe i hrapave...koma...i to vidljivo hrapave!
moj je u jednom mjesecu dobio 2kile...a oept nakon 3/4mj skroooooz usporio!
ja živim, bar što se dojneja tiče, u idelanom svijetu!! (osim 5upala...upale pluća...astme...3tj kroničnog kašljanja...i sl...pa jopet dojimo i opet bi sve samo da dojim)

----------


## Ivanna

> I da, smatram da je moje dijete i dalje "iskljucivo dojeno"


Možeš ti smatrat što god hoćeš, ali isključivo dojenje znači da dijete ne dobiva baš ništa osim majčinog mlijeka. Ne ljuti se zbog ovog komentara!  :Wink:  

Čemu takva ljutnja, cure?
Nitko nema pravo osuđivati vas i prozivati jer povremeno date djetetu čaj ili vodu. Istina je da je to nepotrebno, ali vi znate same što, kako i zašto dajete. 
No činjenica je da kad dijete prima išta drugo osim majčinog mlijeka, ono nije isključivo dojeno.

----------


## zmaj

zaboravih napisat da živimo u potkrovlju..da se kuvamo...nemamo klime...i jopet, češće ja njega nudim da si potegne tih 15puta...neg što on traži...bez problema!! meni se osobno ne bi dalo strelizirat boce...pazit da je čaj svjež... onu gumu il silikon od boce svako malo prat...

----------


## Serpentina

> zaboravih napisat da živimo u potkrovlju..da se kuvamo...nemamo klime...i jopet, češće ja njega nudim da si potegne tih 15puta...neg što on traži...bez problema!! meni se osobno ne bi dalo strelizirat boce...pazit da je čaj svjež... onu gumu il silikon od boce svako malo prat...


NI meni, koja je to tlaka  :Smile:  napravim čaj jednom na dan, kao pred šetnju, ali ga gotovo uvijek bacim  :D  :D 
NI mi nemamo klime, i isto je pakleno, i uvijek ću joj prije ponudit nego dati čaj. A  i ona je sretnija.

----------


## TeinaMama

Aphro, glupo je da se ljutiš i opravdavaš. Zna se što znači riječ "isključivo". Tvoja beba je dojena, ali nije isključivo dojena i nitko te ne osuđuje, pogotovo ako ti je beba boravila po bolnicama jer to ipak komplicira situaciju. 

I imam jedno pitanje za nekog tko stvarno zna odgovor: može li beba koja je isključivo dojena dobiti 3 kg i 200 grama u dva mjeseca? Pitam jer moja je dobila max 900 grama u jednom mjesecu, a obično i manje.

----------


## zmaj

> Aphro, glupo je da se ljutiš i opravdavaš. Zna se što znači riječ "isključivo". Tvoja beba je dojena, ali nije isključivo dojena i nitko te ne osuđuje, pogotovo ako ti je beba boravila po bolnicama jer to ipak komplicira situaciju. 
> 
> I imam jedno pitanje za nekog tko stvarno zna odgovor: može li beba koja je isključivo dojena dobiti 3 kg i 200 grama u dva mjeseca? Pitam jer moja je dobila max 900 grama u jednom mjesecu, a obično i manje.


može...ja sam naviše čula za 2,5kg...tak da vjerujm i u te 3,2...ipak, možda a se provjeri kod ped da nije neš kontra...ima tu jedna beba koja je sa 3,5mj imala 9kg....

----------


## zmaj

2,5kg u mjesec!!! moj je dobio jednom 2kg u mjesec...ja sam skužila da su te 3,2 u 1mj...sad vidim da su u 2mj...sve ok...
a i tih vaših 900je više od prosjeka!!

----------


## k2007

*Aphro*...bolje da ne trošiš živce...ovaj forum nije mjesto za mišljenja koja se sukobljavaju sa mišljenjima većine  :Kiss:

----------


## k2007

> I imam jedno pitanje za nekog tko stvarno zna odgovor: može li beba koja je isključivo dojena dobiti 3 kg i 200 grama u dva mjeseca? Pitam jer moja je dobila max 900 grama u jednom mjesecu, a obično i manje.


nama pedijatrica kaže da je prosijek 700 (li 750) grama... a mi - cijelu kilu  :D

----------


## zmaj

> *Aphro*...bolje da ne trošiš živce...ovaj forum nije mjesto za mišljenja koja se sukobljavaju sa mišljenjima većine


  :Laughing:  
čitala sam 24/7...  :Laughing:  ....

----------


## Lutonjica

> I imam jedno pitanje za nekog tko stvarno zna odgovor: može li beba koja je isključivo dojena dobiti 3 kg i 200 grama u dva mjeseca? Pitam jer moja je dobila max 900 grama u jednom mjesecu, a obično i manje.


čuj, marge je dobila 2 kg i 600 grama u svoja prva 2 mjeseca.
nije baš 3.2 kg, ali čisto da vidiš da isključivo dojena beba može dobiti toliko.

(a zara je pak u prva dva mjeseca dobila manje od 1.5 kg, a isto isključivo dojena... ovisi o bebi)

----------


## Sun

> I imam jedno pitanje za nekog tko stvarno zna odgovor: može li beba koja je isključivo dojena dobiti 3 kg i 200 grama u dva mjeseca? Pitam jer moja je dobila max 900 grama u jednom mjesecu, a obično i manje.



ou jeah, evo kopiram iz naše knjižice
rođen s 3340
pri otpust 3180
1. mjesec 5250
2,5 mjeseca 7100
 :Smile:   ali to ništa ne znači, 900 grama mjesečno je super. nismo si isti (srećom)

----------


## Jelka

> *Aphro*...bolje da ne trošiš živce...ovaj forum nije mjesto za mišljenja koja se sukobljavaju sa mišljenjima većine


A zapravo je vrlo jednostavna matematika - na ovom forumu je velika koncentracija osoba koje dijele isto mišljenje o npr. isključivom dojenju, pa kad se netko nađe u manjini, ispada da je bolje da šuti nego da se "suprotstavi". Što apsolutno nije točno ni poželjno.

----------


## k2007

> kad se netko nađe u manjini, ispada da je bolje da šuti nego da se "suprotstavi". *Što apsolutno nije točno ni poželjno.*




 :/ 
(uostalom, nebitno i off topic)

----------


## Paulita

Ja bih samo rekla da je bolje dojiti po ljeti na zahtjev djeteta, bilo ono žedno ili gladno. Ja sam jaaako komotna, pa mi se ne da prokuhavati bočice i dude i vodu te ću zato radije izvaditi cicu. A ruke ću prebrisati vlažnom maramicom.
A što se tiče bolnice, s Lovrom sam tamo provela stvarno puno vremena i uvijek sam ga dojila. Pa radi se o dječjoj bolnici i po meni je normalno da dojim svoje djete. Kao što mi je normalno i da netko daje bočicu djetetu. I npr., na dojenačkom su svim mamama koje su dojile davali bornu kiselinu da si operu cice. A mislim da je dokazano da to nije dobro.

Ne bih htjela da ispadne da pljujem po nekome, jer to stvarno ne radim. Jednostavno svatko ima svoje mišljenje i svoje istomišljenike. A medicinsko osoblje će reći svašta i svatko će se složiti s onim što njemu paše.

----------


## *MaemI*

> *Aphro*...bolje da ne trošiš živce...ovaj forum nije mjesto za mišljenja koja se sukobljavaju sa mišljenjima većine


he, he, potpisujem   :Wink:

----------


## znatizeljna

Gdje je ovo otišlo...

Otvorila sam topic jer me na to natjerao jedan drugi topic u kojem je pisalo da je beba isključivo dojena i da je u mjesec dana jako malo dobila na kilaži, pa je pedijatrica preopručila nadohranu. Budući da je mama koja je napisala taj post rekla (ponavljam; ne na forumu) da bebi daje čaj kad ima zatvor, palo mi je na pamet da je možda pedijatrica u pravu, jer možda osim čaja dobiva i još nešto (vodu), što bebi utaži žeđ, a nije dovoljno kalorično i možda dijete stvarno ima premali prirast.

E, da mi je ona sposobnost izražavanja koju sam imala prije trudnoće....

----------


## anchie76

Ne mogu se sloziti s K2007 da suprotna misljenja nisu pozeljna na ovom forumu.  Bas naprotiv.  Ovo je edukativan forum.  Koga cemo educirati ako tu budu samo oni koji isto misle kao i mi   :Saint:  

A sad o caju...
Drago mi je da je tvoja beba dobro napredovala usprkos caju   :Smile:    No isto tako cu ti reci da neke bebe nisu bile te srece.  I da je caj bio bas taj kamen spoticanja.  Poprilicno nevjerojatno zvuci, ne?
Pa da pocnem objasnjavati od pocetka...

Cure su dobro rekle, caj nepotrebno ispire djetetovu sluznicu u crijevima i dobre bakterije koje su nastale tamo od majcinog mlijeka.

Druga i vjerojatno puno bitnija stvar (jer dojenja prestaju zbog toga vjerovala ili ne!) je to sto se caj uplice u kolicinu mlijeka koju mama stvara.  Zasto?  Zato sto kolicina mlijeka koja se stvara kod mame ovisi o tome koliko dijete prazni dojke.  
Ukoliko dijete kad je gladno umjesto da sisa dobije caj desi se sljedece:  
1) djetetov se zeludac napuni tekucinom, dijete vise nije gladno, kalorijska vrijednost je mala/nikakva, dijete ne dobiva kalorija koliko bi trebalo => problemi s dobivanjem na kilazi
2) zbog toga sto dijete nije sisalo i time ispraznilo dojku, u dojkama je ostalo mlijeko.  Kad su dojke pune mlijeka, maminom tijelu se salje signal da uspori proizvodnju.  S vremenom se sve manje mlijeka proizvodi.


Sto se savjeta doktora tice, svaka cast izuzecima (ima ih!), ali velika vecina medicinske struke nazalost nezna puno o dojenju   :Sad:    Oni dojenje na faksu obradjuju u doslovce par sati.  Znaju da je to najbolje za dijete i to je otprilike to.  Kad mama naleti na probleme, vecina njih ih nezna rijesiti i samo predloze mami da nazalost mora uzeti adaptirano jer "nema mlijeka".  Isto to bi se desilo i u ovoj gore navedenoj prici.  Rijetki su klinci koji dobivaju bas tak puno kao tvoj (pa se ne osjeti to ne dobivanje zbog caja), puno je vise klinaca koji dobivaju manje ili koji dobivaju granicno.  I uvodjenje caja tim klincima zaista moze biti pogubno za dojenje.  Dijete jednostavno ne dobiva dovoljno na kilazi, pedijatar zakljuci da mama "nema dovoljno mlijeka"... a istina je miiiiiiiiiljama udaljena... No nitko se nije sjetio (niti znao) ispitati mamu da li dijete pije caj, ima dudu, koliko cesto mijenja strane.. itd.. To su sve stvari koje utjecu na uspjesnost dojenja.. A tako je malo pedijatara koji uopce kopaju i traze razloge djetetovog ne dobivanja na kilazi, a u vecini slucajeva se poprilicno lako nadje uzrok.

Evo nadam se da je sada malo jasnije zasto ne preporucamo caj (nismo mi to izmislili niti smo tako pametni   :Grin:  , to su preporuke UNICEF-a i Svjetske Zdravstvene Organizacije-WHO, i mnogih drugih u svijetu). Ne samo da unistava djetetovu crijevnu floru, nego jos i moze uzrokovati probleme s dobivanjem na kilazi.  A pozitivnih strana dodavanja caja jednostavno nema.  Tak da je racunica poprilicno jednostavna   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

ne kužim tu opsjednutost s čajem: pa to je obojana voda  :? 
ne smije se stavljati šečer jer on za svoju razgradnju uzima bebin kalcij koji je prijeko potreban

----------


## anchie76

I dok sam ja nakucala...




> Otvorila sam topic jer me na to natjerao jedan drugi topic u kojem je pisalo da je beba isključivo dojena i da je u mjesec dana jako malo dobila na kilaži, pa je pedijatrica preopručila nadohranu. Budući da je mama koja je napisala taj post rekla (ponavljam; ne na forumu) da bebi daje čaj kad ima zatvor, palo mi je na pamet da je možda pedijatrica u pravu, jer možda osim čaja dobiva i još nešto (vodu), što bebi utaži žeđ, a nije dovoljno kalorično i možda dijete stvarno ima premali prirast.


To je to.. Vecina djece koja konzumiraju caj/vodu uz dojenje bi imala ovaj gore navedeni problem.

----------


## znatizeljna

> ne kužim tu opsjednutost s čajem: pa to je obojana voda  :?


Meni je bilo 'super' kako mi je rekla prijateljica koja nema djece: Kako to misliš da ne daješ bebi čaj? Pa moraš joj dati čaj. Vodu ne smiješ davati nikako.....

----------


## maaja79

mi iskusili to sa cajem
u dvije sedmice nije dobio ni grama

----------


## frenki26

Ja isključivo dojim svog malog, moja mama se ne može načuditi, da mali je žedan, bla bla... sada mi je počela ukazivati na ulici na bebe kojima mame daju čaja i govori: vidiš, vidiš... pop?&%it ću... od objašnjavanja sam odustala   :Predaja:

----------


## zmaj

mene uglavnom NITKO ne smeta...dapače...moglo bi se reć da se mene pita kako će oni radit...

----------


## ararita

ja sam im svima rekla da otkaču sa tim čajem i vodom.Svako malo prijateljice,sveki,xy-oni svi pitaju čim mala zaplače:"A di ti je čaj,boca bilo što?"Ma dosta mi ih je  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Aphro

[quote="Paulita"] Ja sam jaaako komotna, pa mi se ne da prokuhavati bočice i dude i vodu te ću zato radije izvaditi cicu. A ruke ću prebrisati vlažnom maramicom.
npr., na dojenačkom su svim mamama koje su dojile davali bornu kiselinu da si operu cice. A mislim da je dokazano da to nije dobro.

ma sta ja znam.. ja nekako imam osjecaj da mi ruke nisu potpuno ciste od maramica ( iako imam one antisepticne ), kada nismo bas u bolnici onda mi je to ok jer mislim da ipak nisam bas mogla pokupiti toliko virusa ili bolesti. Nama je problem sto se Marko nikako ne smije razboliti, inace mora primiti transfuziju i tko zna sta jos.. cak ga ne smijemo niti cijepiti.
a to na dojenackom mi je bilo katastrofa, i meni je djelovalo grozno prati bradavice sa time, ali sta ces, mi smo bili u izolaciji pa sam morala raditi sve kako oni kazu. Sreca u nesreci, vise nismo na dojenackom vec hematolosko onkoloskom odjelu, a tamo nisu tako "pametni" sto se tice dojenja i slicnih "dojenackih" pitanja.
Zaista je rasprava krenula u nekom cudnom smjeru... a ono za drugacije misljenje sto je netko rekao; potpuno se slazem sa time.

----------


## TeinaMama

Ja moram priznat da često kad sam bila s Teom negdje vani nisam ni prala ruke prije dojenja. Ono, ja sam automatski izvadila cicu i nahranila ju bilo kad i bilo gdje. Čak sam s njom dok je bila dosta mala hodala puno po bolnicama jer mi je mama mjesecima bila u bolnici i toplicama zbog jako teške operacije kičme. I tamo sam ju dojila bez ikakvih mislim da joj time činim nešto loše - ipak je to bila ortopedija a ne neki zarazni odjel. 
Meni je najbolja bila moja se strična. Ona je bez pardona dojila i za stolom punim gostiju. Beba zaplače, svi skoče s pitanjima kaj joj treba, dal da donesu sokića ili nekaj? A ona kulerski: ne, ne sve mi tu imamo, izvadi cicu i boli ju briga. 
Ja to nisam nikad uspjela prevladat pa sam uvijek sjela malo dalje od stola jer mi je bilo neugodno što je drugima neugodno.

Inače, moje je mišljenje također da je komotnije samo dojiti nego prati i sterilizirati bočice i kuhati čajeve.

----------


## anchie76

Prije dojenja, ne da nije potrebno prati dojku, nego cak nije preporucljivo   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

odgovor na sve one "pametne" savjete poput "caj je zdrav" je: nema zdravijeg od majcinog mlijeka.
ako je beba prehladjena, pa savjetuju caj- majcino mlijeko sadrzi antitjela i sve potrebne vitamine, proteine, minerale, enzime i zive stanice koje su savrseno "stvoreni" za tu bebu i za tu situaciju. takodjer se sastoji od masti i secera
ako je beba nervozna, rastu joj zubi, boli je trbuscic- opet je majcino mlijeko najbolje jer sadrzi endrofin koji ublazava bol
ako beba ima zatvor- gle, majcino mlijeko puno je laktoze koje laksativno djeluje na bebin organizam
ako je beba zedna- a sta je majcino mlijeko nego tekucina? 


oko bradavice je podrucje areole. tu se nalaze zlijezde koje luce ulje koje meksa i stiti kozu kao i montgomerijeve zlijezde cija je funkcija proizvodnja supstanci koje lubriciraju bradavicu i stite je od bakterija. pranjem bradavica ispiremo taj prirodan sloj i nepotrebno "agresivno" djelujemo na bradavice.

----------


## Layla

Isto kao da opereš pileći batak prije nego ga počneš jesti (i ispereš sve one fine začine u kojima se pripremao..)   :Laughing:

----------


## znatizeljna

> Isto kao da opereš pileći batak prije nego ga počneš jesti (i ispereš sve one fine začine u kojima se pripremao..)


zapravo je cica cijelo vrijeme u 'pacu'

----------


## MGrubi

> Layla prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Isto kao da opereš pileći batak prije nego ga počneš jesti (i ispereš sve one fine začine u kojima se pripremao..)  
> 
> 
> zapravo je cica cijelo vrijeme u 'pacu'


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zekana

http://www.superbeba.com/dojenje/kol...-nekoliko-dana 

Može li mi netko stručan reći da li je sve navedeno u ovom tekstu točno?

Hvala!

----------


## Optimisticna

Čekaj stručan odgovor, ali evo od mene "nestručne" : radila sam sve upravo tako, do petog mjeseca života samo i jedino je cicao (nikakava voda, nikakav čaj), kakao je kad je kakao, pedica je stalno prigovarala da je pun zraka, ali mi smo se hranili i praznili redovito. Ako je bio zastoj, nisam mu izazivala stolicu sa toplomjerom kako su mi često doma iskusni savjetovali. Umjesto toga, ja bih popila kompot ili tako nešto. Puštala sam ga da sve obavi sam. Izrazito sam upješno dojila i on je napredovao naočigled. Nikad s njim nikakvih problema. Znači, sljedila sam recept za dojenje sa ovog članka. Samo sam dojila, dojila, dojila. Točka.

----------


## Apsu

Ovaj portal superbeba piše jedna stručna savjetnica za dojenje iz Srbije. Tako da ja vjerujem da je točno

----------


## Ninunanu

> Čekaj stručan odgovor, ali evo od mene "nestručne" : radila sam sve upravo tako, do petog mjeseca života samo i jedino je cicao (nikakava voda, nikakav čaj), kakao je kad je kakao, pedica je stalno prigovarala da je pun zraka, ali mi smo se hranili i praznili redovito. Ako je bio zastoj, nisam mu izazivala stolicu sa toplomjerom kako su mi često doma iskusni savjetovali. Umjesto toga, ja bih popila kompot ili tako nešto. Puštala sam ga da sve obavi sam. Izrazito sam upješno dojila i on je napredovao naočigled. Nikad s njim nikakvih problema. Znači, sljedila sam recept za dojenje sa ovog članka. Samo sam dojila, dojila, dojila. Točka.


potpis
moja je znala ne kakati po dosta dugo i nije je nista mučilo i nakon 7-8 dana bi se pokakala sama ko od šale, s tim da bih joj ja povremeno masirala trbušcic i savijala nogice, ona si je jednostavno sve uzimala za rast i uvijek je ljepo napredovala i tek sada nakon 2mj dohrane ima redovitu stolicu, al to je vec nesto drugo

----------


## MilenaM

> Čekaj stručan odgovor, ali evo od mene "nestručne" : radila sam sve upravo tako, do petog mjeseca života samo i jedino je cicao (nikakava voda, nikakav čaj), kakao je kad je kakao, pedica je stalno prigovarala da je pun zraka, ali mi smo se hranili i praznili redovito. Ako je bio zastoj, nisam mu izazivala stolicu sa toplomjerom kako su mi često doma iskusni savjetovali. Umjesto toga, ja bih popila kompot ili tako nešto. Puštala sam ga da sve obavi sam. Izrazito sam upješno dojila i on je napredovao naočigled. Nikad s njim nikakvih problema. Znači, sljedila sam recept za dojenje sa ovog članka. Samo sam dojila, dojila, dojila. Točka.




također potpis. Za dojene bebe je normalno da po nekoliko dana nemaju stolicu jer je majčino mlijeko po sastavu lako probavljivo. Nama se također znalo dogoditi da S nema stolicu po 5-6 dana, u prehrani sam pojačala sve što otvara - kompot od suhih šljiva, amaranth, žgance, puno svježeg voća... i upalilo je. Ne koristiti toplomjere jer se na taj način na neprirodan način provociraju crijeva. Samo nastaviti dojiti, piti puuuno tekućine.

----------


## Vitica311

U potpunosti se slažem sa svime navedenim u članku. Kad  ISKLJUČIVO DOJENA beba (bez nadohrane ili hranjena dojenačkom formulom) ne kaka, a ima dovoljno popišanih pelena i prducka znači da probava radi, a beba iskoristi sve iz mlijeka.

Iz vlastitog iskustva: mislim da smo bili prvaci u nekakanju  :Smile:  jednom 18 dana, drugi put 20!!! cijelo to vrijeme je bio vesela, zadovoljna beba. Redovito se sisao, ja jela svu moguću hranu koja otvara (suhe šljive, kompote, guste sokove od marelica i krušaka, donat). Prvi put smo išli i kod doktora za svaki slučaj, no poslao nas je doma da je sve ok!!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> U potpunosti se slažem sa svime navedenim u članku. Kad  ISKLJUČIVO DOJENA beba (bez nadohrane ili hranjena dojenačkom formulom) ne kaka, a ima dovoljno popišanih pelena i prducka znači da probava radi, a beba iskoristi sve iz mlijeka.
> 
> Iz vlastitog iskustva: mislim da smo bili prvaci u nekakanju  jednom 18 dana, drugi put 20!!! cijelo to vrijeme je bio vesela, zadovoljna beba. Redovito se sisao, ja jela svu moguću hranu koja otvara (suhe šljive, kompote, guste sokove od marelica i krušaka, donat). Prvi put smo išli i kod doktora za svaki slučaj, no poslao nas je doma da je sve ok!!


Slazem se! Moja je kcer kakila svaka 4 dana dokle god je bila iskljucivo dojena. Imala je puno mokrih pelena, ali jednostavno nije kakila cesto, sto je meni bilo super s obzirom da smo koristili perive pelene  :Smile:

----------


## Vlatk@

> U potpunosti se slažem sa svime navedenim u članku. Kad  ISKLJUČIVO DOJENA beba (bez nadohrane ili hranjena dojenačkom formulom) ne kaka, a ima dovoljno popišanih pelena i prducka znači da probava radi, a beba iskoristi sve iz mlijeka.
> 
> Iz vlastitog iskustva: mislim da smo bili prvaci u nekakanju  jednom 18 dana, drugi put 20!!! cijelo to vrijeme je bio vesela, zadovoljna beba. Redovito se sisao, ja jela svu moguću hranu koja otvara (suhe šljive, kompote, guste sokove od marelica i krušaka, donat). Prvi put smo išli i kod doktora za svaki slučaj, no poslao nas je doma da je sve ok!!


Mi isto tako, u prvih 6 mjeseci je bila iskljucivo na mom mlijeku, i kakala otprilike jednom u tjedan-dva. Da ne govorim koliko je to manje pranja guze  :Laughing:

----------


## kiri-

pozdrav..jel mi neka od vas iskusnih mama moze reci...ako se rodi na carski..kad otprilike najranije zena bude u stanju dojiti dijete? i ako je sposobna uzeti dijete i dojiti jel to pametno s obziorom da je vjerojatno puna lijekova protiv bolova i ne znam sad sta sve daju...? ja znam da je majcino mlijeko naj naj ali u ovom slucaju kad je zena na lijekovima, jel pametnije pricekat koji dan?

----------


## Deaedi

> pozdrav..jel mi neka od vas iskusnih mama moze reci...ako se rodi na carski..kad otprilike najranije zena bude u stanju dojiti dijete? i ako je sposobna uzeti dijete i dojiti jel to pametno s obziorom da je vjerojatno puna lijekova protiv bolova i ne znam sad sta sve daju...? ja znam da je majcino mlijeko naj naj ali u ovom slucaju kad je zena na lijekovima, jel pametnije pricekat koji dan?



Imala sam 2 carska.
Kod prvog carskog, mlijeko mi je došlo nakon 3 i pol dana (nekih 80h) nakon poroda, do tada nisam imala niti kapi. To je užasno za izdržati, i za sam početak dojenja, jer beba vuče, vuče, i tako 3 dana i 3 noći, i urla od gladi, a nema niti kapi. Prvi carski je bio na hladno, bez trudova.

Kod drugog carskog mlijeko mi je došlo nakon 2 dana, (pa je bilo lakše izdržati samo 2 dana i 2 noći urlanja gladne bebe), s tim da mi je procurio vodenjak i da sam dobila trudove. 


A samo stanje rodilje, to nema veze sa time da li je sposobna dojiti ili ne, jednostavno dobiješ bebu na dojenje. Nitko te ne pita da li si sposoban ili ne, to se nikog ne tiće.

Šta se tiće lijekova, osim anestezije (spinalna) i onog za stezanje maternice, nisam dobivala neke lijekove, dobiješ Lupocet protiv bolova, ali to daju i ženama koje su rodile vaginalno, ako imaju bolove dolje.

----------


## vikki

Rodila na carski u osam ujutro (opća anestezija), sljedeći dan u 12 imala sam bebu na prsima i dojila je, znači nakon 28 sati. 
Što se lijekova tiče, pa valjda znaju što daju kad daju dojiljama, ja o tome nisam ni razmišljala. 
Za bolove smo dobivale ibuprofen, ali sam uzela samo jednom jer nije pomogao, meni je tu pomoglo samo vrijeme.

----------


## Vlatk@

Da li već znaš da ideš na carski? Ne postoji opcija prirodnog, bar vaginalnog poroda?
Rodila sam na carski pod spinalnom analgezijom, i nakon sat vremena ju dobila na podoj. Od tad se nije skidala sa cice slijedećih 6 dana, koliko smo bile u rodilištu. Od lijekova sam dobila intravenozno proitv bolova, odbila sam dolatin (koji samo ošamućuje), i slijedeći dan se digla na noge.
Svi lijekovi koje ćeš dobivati su kompatibilni s dojenjem, barem bi tako trebalo biti (obavezno pitaj i prije carskog), i moje osobno mišljenje je da je uvijek pametnije bebu odmah staviti na prsa, nego dugo čekati, a kamoli čekati koji dan.
Prvih dana dijete siše dragocjeni kolostrum, koje djeluje kao prvo cjepivo i razvija bebin imunitet, i nikako nije dobro da ga beba ne dobije. Carski u svakom slučaju nije prepreka dojenju, samo se informiraj i budi uporna. Pitaj ako te bilo što zanima  :Smile:

----------


## kiri-

ja se za sada samo informiram. beba je na zadak, sada sam 34+6. a kolostrum dode kad beba pocne cicat? citala sam da ga trudovi potaknu da brze dode... znaci neke od vas su bebe dobile nakon dan, dan i pol a neke nakon par sati. vjerojatno je drukcije od bolnice do bolnice

----------


## Vlatk@

Još ti je dosta rano, i beba ima dovoljno vremena okrenuti se u najpovoljniji položaj za porod. Iako sam imala carski, i stvarno imala i porod i bolničko iskustvo iz snova, znaš da je vaginalni porod najbolja opcija i za tebe i za bebu. Laički, priroda se pobrinula da prolaskom kroz porođajni kanal beba dobije korisne bakterije, i da joj je to uz dojenje najbolji životni početak.
Kolostrum se stvara već u trudnoći, neke žene čak primjete curenje u trudnoći, a neke uopće ne dok ne dobiju dijete na prvi podoj - sve je normalno. Svakako je bitno da što prije nakon poroda beba i ti ostvarite kontakt koža na kožu i da dobije mogućnost naći dojku i sisati.
Neke stvari ovise o bolnici i osoblju, a neke i o razlozima carskog, hitnoći.... Neke nažalost ovise i o tvom traženju, pa je dobro da se prije informiraš, znaš svoja prava prije poroda i svoje mogućnosti, posebno kod dojenja.

----------


## Deaedi

> ja se za sada samo informiram. beba je na zadak, sada sam 34+6. a kolostrum dode kad beba pocne cicat? citala sam da ga trudovi potaknu da brze dode... znaci neke od vas su bebe dobile nakon dan, dan i pol a neke nakon par sati. vjerojatno je drukcije od bolnice do bolnice


Prije 10g sam dobila bebu 24h nakon carskog, a prije 4g nekih 3h nakon carskog, na puni rooming, bez pomoći sestara.. Sve na Svetom duhu.

----------


## kiri-

vlatka.......ma znam da je vaginalni najbolja opcija. jako sam bila tuzna kad sam saznala da postoji mogucnost za carski....najvise jer sam se veselila tome da odmah dobijem dijete dok jee jos pupcana spojena, da zagrllim bebu i sve to. a na kraju i oporavak je laksi. ali bitno je samo da sve bude ok sa bebom..ako bebi pase da ovako ostane, onda neka  :Smile: 
recite mi sta je sa krvarenjem, kako to ide sa carskim, jel se tijelo isto "cisti" vaginalno ili? oprostite na neinformiranosti i na nestrucnim izrazima..nisam znala kako drukcije pitat..

deaedi.........znaci da se sve vise smanjuje ta razdvojenost  :Smile:  

a spinalna ili opca, kakva su vam iskustva? koliko je spinalna slicna epiduralnoj?

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam bebu oba puta nakon cr dobila na podoj brzo - nakon opce sat vremena nakon sto sam se probudila, a nakon spinalne sat i pol nakon poroda (odnosno unatr sat vremena sto sam dosla u sobu). Jednako sam se brzo oporavila nakon obje ali definitivno mi je bila draza spinalna jer su mi odmah dali bebu da je vidim i dam pusu, i cula sam odmah da je s njom sve ok, jedino je malo tesko biti miran kad te preplave suze radosnice i od toga procuri nos, a jos moras mirno lezati dok ne sasiju  :Smile: 

Ostalo je vise-manje sve isto, duljina krvarenja i sl, bebu mozes odmah iduci dan nositi i poceti hodati. Ja sam se oporavila od prvog ce doslovce u pet dana, nakon drugog mi je trajalo malo dulje da osjecam neku bol pri duljim setnjama (nekih dva tjedna), ostalo sve je bilo ok i nemam nikakvih poteskoca.

Ako moras na cr trebas znati da to nije neki bauk, puno zena danas rodi tako iz raznih razloga (u koje se ne bih sad upustala u diskusiju koliko su opravdani ili ne) i vecinom se oporave bez problema kao i djeca (u stvari, iskreno, kad citam one horor price s poroda nekako su sve s vaginalnog,kad zivimo u tako krasnom drustvu). Moji su oboje dojeni od prvog dana, starija zbog losih savjeta i praksi u vinogradskoj uz dosta problema u pocetku, a mladji je rodjen na sd i nisam imala problema s dojenjem koje bi pripisala losoj praksi bolnice ili nnacinu radjanja (sto ne znaci da nije bilo problema - na to valja uvijek racunati  :Grin:  )

----------


## Kaae

S ove strane bare (SAD), u rodilistima gdje lijecnici zele uciniti najbolje za rodilje i njihove bebe, kod poroda carskim rezom se beba stavlja na majcina prsa najbrze sto moze, dakle u pravilu - odmah (osim ako su majka i/ili dijete u zivotnoj opasnosti ili treba neodgodivo prvo obaviti nesto drugo). Dojenje se uspostavlja odmah, neovisno o tome sto se lijekovi koje je primila majka izlucuju u mlijeko. Nisu idealni i utjecu na bebu, ali jednako su tako utjecali i na nju in vitro, s obzirom da se infuzija pusta, naravno, prije same operacije. Svakako se moze dojiti odmah. Cak stovise, preporuca se, bas kao i kod vaginalnog poroda.

----------


## Deaedi

> v
> 
> deaedi.........znaci da se sve vise smanjuje ta razdvojenost


Da, ne znam da li bi rekla da je to dobro ili loše...naime, prije si nakon CR 24h bio u intenzivnoj, nisi smio ništa jesti 2 dana poslije, a niti piti 24h nakon CR. Onda si dobio bebu, kad su ti maknuli kateter i infuziju. Sada ideš odmah u normalnu sobu, dobiješ bebu odmah, dok još imaš kateter i infuziju, možeš isti dan jesti i piti. Ne kužim šta se to promijenilo, valjda neke nove medicinske spoznaje....

Bilo bi super što bebu dobiješ odmah, kada bi imala barem nekakvu pomoć, naime, stave ti bebu u krevet, a ne možeš se doslovno pomaknuti, jer ne osjećaš ništa od struka naniže, jedna ruka je povezana infuzijom, pa s njom ne možeš dohvatiti bebu, a na drugu stranu se ne možeš okretati radi katetera. I kad ti beba sklizne 2cm, jednostavno ne možeš ništa...a nitko ti ne želi pomoći...sestre se prave da ne čuju kada zvoniš, a kako naiđu, onda su strašno živčane što je baba skliznula par cm u onaj jastuk. Rooming je super stvar, kada bi imao barem mrvicu pomoći. Nije mi jasno zašto, kada se traži CR, onda se naglašava da se radi o ozbiljnoj operaciji, a s druge strane, nakon CR se prema rodiljama ponašaju kao da upravo nisu bile na CR. Ako je CR ozbiljna operacija, pa tko nakon ozbiljne operacije dobije bebu 24h na brigu? Ili lažu, pa CR ipak nije zahtjevan postupak.

----------


## Deaedi

I da, beba se dobije na podoj odmah,ali ja sam odgovarala na pitanje kada dođe mlijeko nakon CR - meni je došlo nakon 2, tj. 3 dana, do tada beba vuče na prazno, iz grudi nije išlo niti kapljica ničega.

----------


## ina33

> Nije mi jasno zašto, kada se traži CR, onda se naglašava da se radi o ozbiljnoj operaciji, a s druge strane, nakon CR se prema rodiljama ponašaju kao da upravo nisu bile na CR. Ako je CR ozbiljna operacija, pa tko nakon ozbiljne operacije dobije bebu 24h na brigu? Ili lažu, pa CR ipak nije zahtjevan postupak.


Da, ovako sam se i ja osjećala ono zaista ???? Ali, vjerojatno je to samo hrv. neki specifikum, i nije tako idejno zamišljeno u nekoj teoriji koja to promovira.

----------


## Kaae

Ovdje recimo nije - sobe su privatne, sto znaci da je s rodiljom u sobi koga god ona zeli imati pored sebe. I koliko god ljudi zeli. Plus sto osoblje dolazi kad zelis (a i kad ne zelis, pogotovo).

----------


## cipelica

ja sam treće dijete rodila vani i jako se začudila. u sobi su tri kreveta i tri fotelje koje se mogu razvući(takve razvučene jedva stanu u sobu). 24 sata netko može biti s rodiljom.
ima još nevjerojatnih razlika:-nije obavezno buđenje u pol 5 za mjerenje temperature. prije 8 nitko ne dolazi ako ih ne zoveš.
                                       -vizita nije bauk. dvije minute prije nego uđu u sobu sestra ljubazno zamoli posjetitelje da izađu, ponekad se mimoiđu na vratima i ništa se ne desi
                                        zbog toga
                                        - privatnost se osigurava zavjesom između kreveta
rodila sam vaginalno

----------


## Vlatk@

I ja sam bila u rodilistu (doduse privatnom) u kojem s rodiljom i na porodu i tijekom boravka moze biti tko god ona zeli uz sebe. Vjerojatno mi je zato boravak i ostao u lijepom sjecanju, jer mi je muz non stop bio uz mene i pomagao s malom, ali je divno bilo i osoblje.
Spinalna se razlikuje od epiduralne (laicki) po tome sto se dobije jednom, "drzi" te tri-cetri sata i takon toga popusta, dok se epiduralna dozira prema potrebi tijekom poroda, i moze se povecavati doza. Naravno da je bolja od opce jer nema onog oporavka od same narkoze, beba nije uspavana nakon poroda, cujes ju, vidis i dodirnes odmah i odmah nakon sivanja si spremna na taj prvi podoj.
Dakle, ovisno o tome gdje rađas, carski rez ne prijeci da odmah dobijes bebu u zagrljaj, na podoj, ali i ako lijecnici odluce da prvo ide sivanje, da iz nekog razloga nije moguce odmah dobiti bebu, mozes ju dobiti kad te odvedu u sobu. Informiraj se o rodilistu u koje ides, kakva im je praksa, i informiraj se o svojim pravima. Imas pravo na svoje dijete i na uspostavu dojenja, budi uporna u trazenju toga.

Krvarenje je, bar po mom iskustvu, znatno manje nego kod mojih prijateljica koje su rodile vaginalno. Dal to ima veze s time sto lijecnici ociste maternicu prije sivanja, ili s dojenjem...ne znam, ali krvarenje nisam ni osjetila, i bilo je znatno manje u kolicini nego moja prosjecna menstruacija.

----------


## MilenaM

rodila hitnim carskim u vinogradskoj. rodila u 21.50 i čim sam se probudila, tražila sam da mi donesu malenu da se upoznamo i na prvi podoj na intenzivu, iza 2 sata ujutro je to bilo - znači oko 4h nakon poroda. bile su ljubazne sestre, malenu su skinule i stavile na moja prsa i imale smo kontakt koža na kožu, bez da sam to tražila i ugodno su me iznenadile. odmah sam ju stavila na dojku i one su mi pomagale, u polumraku sobe. odnijeli su je nakon cca 1h i ujutro sam iza vizite bila u sobi s njom cijelo vrijeme. 
tak da s dojenjem nije bilo problema i sestre su se odazivale na moj poziv. od velike pomoći mi je bila Rodina knjiga 'Iz Rodina kljuna' koju sam tamo čitala i prema ilustracijama pratila stavljam li dijete dobro na prsa.

savjetujem da se prvo dobro informiraš o praksi poroda u bolnicu u koju ćeš ići - kako je s kontaktom koža-na-kožu nakon vaginalnog, kad dobiš dijete u ruke poslije poroda, kad ideš u sobu, kakve su sestre po pitanju dojenja. ista stvar s carskim - kako izgleda procedura, kad dobiš bebu. prakse se razlikuju od rodilišta do rodilišta. Prouči film 'Mliječna staza' i preporučam knjigu 'Iz Rodina kljuna' s mnogim korisnim informacijama za najbolji početak.

----------

